# Kids, trout and WV



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I took the kids down to WV for a few days of trout fishing. In three days we caught over 60 trout. Mostly rainbows and browns but we did get a few goldens for good measure. My son even caught one on a Gummie Bear. He kept pestering me to use it until I told him go ahead. Two casts later he is pulling in a 13" rainbow. Some times the good Lord just smiles on kids. We had great weather and great fishing. Oh and if anyone is heading down there do not leave home with out a bag of Gummie Bears


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Where was you at Walter? My wifes sister lives near Petersburg so I usually fish the south branch of the potomac in between smoke hole and Moorefield a couple of times a year. I've caught a few trout but do a lot better with smallies. Beautiful country!!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

We were fishing Naps Creek outside of Marlinton. I have spent time in the Smokehole area but I still like the Marlinton area. There are several streams around there that are loaded with trout along with some great native brookies in some of the little creeks.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I checked it out on the map. Is that in Pocahantas county? I believe the Greenbriar River is in that area also. West Virginia has some beautiful country to explore and enjoy. I wish my trout skills were a little better - I will have to remember the Gummie Bears. I'm afraid I would eat them all before I got them on the hook.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

going to the south fork of the potomic this weekend. over by monogahela forest. got a cabin over there next to smoke hole caverns. should be a great time as always. where are the best places for smallies and trout?


----------



## lip_jerkur (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm from Richwood, WV right below Marlington. I know every square inch of that country. I grew up fish ing the greenbrier, gauley, cranberry, cherry. My grandfather also leased the property in moorefield called the trough. After the floods in (85), we lost everything, we started fishing closer to home. But if ya wanna catch smallies i'd fish the southbranch potomac river close to moorefield or make my way down to wapacomo camp grounds. Or you can also fish the gauley river, and its loaded with smallies/walleye, above summersville dam. Heading back towards craigsville and camden on gauley. Most of the river can be fished from shore. But its a well kept secret to us hometowners. Most of the talk of the gauley fishing is below the summersville dam!!RIGHTTTTTTTT LMAO


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

we will give it a try. catching trout all day is fun but i would like to feel some wieght on the end of the line at some point. thanks for the info. we always catch and release and tread lightly. thanks for the info. tight lines- adam


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Weight on the end of your line you say. 

I stop by one of the trout hatcheries out side of Marlinton every now and then. Last year I pulled in just to see what was going on and asked how many of the big mares they put in each year. The man running the place informed me that most big trout are stocked after spring break or starting the third week of April. Reason is that the state just wants to get as many trout in the rivers and streams for the families to have fun. 

When he is talking about big trout he is referring to trout over 15". And there are plenty of trout stocked that are over 18". If you are wanting to try a section with numerous trout over 20" try the catch and release section of the Williams. It is located just below Tea Creek on a map. My dad has a native brook hanging on the wall of our cabin that came from the Williams area (no not the catch and release section). If he would have had it measured it would have been a new state record for WV. But dad just knew it was big and in full color so he took and had it mounted. 

I don't know if those are big enough for you but a 18" trout on 4lb tipit or 4lb test is pretty sweet in my book. Just some more info for you. 

Hey and you can wade without trespassing in WV.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

im gonna be fishing around elkins this weekend, any tips where o go, what to use? ive never been out here before so shoot me a pm if you have any directions to good access


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

tractor5561 said:


> im gonna be fishing around elkins this weekend, any tips where o go, what to use? ive never been out here before so shoot me a pm if you have any directions to good access


Uh oh, it's been pretty rainy up here, I wonder if the rivers are the same down there?

On that note; 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/wv/nwis/rt

Wouldn't want ya to drive all the way down to find that all your favorite rivers were blown out.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

fishing was great. didnt get any mares tho. biggest went 16 or so. most on the 4lb tippet floro carbon. blue olive and caddis nymphs remained the best flies the whole time. no bass were caught.i did some hiking to the top of a mtn[elevation 3187 ft] and after that i felt like passing out. such a awesome view. will bring the canoe next time too. a great place to visit and the people were friendly so i will be going again soon. -adam


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Most of the rivers down here are in great shape and fishable. Tractor 5561, I am 15 miles north of Elkins. To late now though. Next time get in touch and I will put into good direction and our 
wv forum for more info.


----------

